# weltrekord?



## sogynm (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo buffed cummunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade ist mein 12 Char 80 Geworden.
 also jetzt hab ich 12 80er ! 
Ist das ein WR ?
Wenn nicht wieviele 80er hat der WR halter ?

mfg


----------



## Natar (5. Februar 2010)

drölf


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2010)

klar...du hast den weltrekord. gratulation, freu dich und kauf dir ein buntes eis.


----------



## sogynm (5. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> drölf




ähhh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für den konstruktiven Beitrag

Ich habe eine normale frage gestellt und erwarte auch eine normale antwort.....das niveau von buffed ist seeeeehr gesunken


----------



## Zwigg (5. Februar 2010)

das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung 12 80er ist der Serverdurchschnitt auf Frostwolf


----------



## sogynm (5. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung 12 80er ist der Serverdurchschnitt auf Frostwolf



wow okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TankerOne (5. Februar 2010)

............................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> ähhh danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man hilft gerne


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass dafür ein weltrekord an sich existiert?
wie willst du das testen?
lvl 1-80 wird auch gegen geld angeboten, ergo dürfte der ein oder andere chinese knapp über 12 liegen


----------



## Gerti (5. Februar 2010)

Hat sich nicht irgendwer mal 36 Chars hochgespielt und Dualboxxing betrieben?


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich bewundere deine Ausdauer fürs questen... ich weiss nicht wieviele Chars ich auf dem Weg zur 80 schon gelöscht hab. *g

Wie lange hast du denn an den 12 (krass, wirklich) rumgebastelt?


----------



## Xan on Fire (5. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung 12 80er ist der Serverdurchschnitt auf Frostwolf


Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...


----------



## Malokos (5. Februar 2010)

Ne der der seine 37, nicht 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, chars hat der lvlt noch^^ und das nennt sich dann nicht mehr Dual- sondern Multiboxing.

Ansonsten kann ichs net beurteiln ob das gut oder durchschnitt ist, aber trotzdem gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosthoof (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...



Pro Server stimmt, pro Acc nicht ... da gehen mehr als 10


----------



## McChrystal (5. Februar 2010)

Gratuliere TE, wir sind alle stolz auf dich...
Für diese Leistung wirst du bestimmt in Marmor verewigt und erhältst einen internationalen Feiertag für dich.


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. Februar 2010)

Klingt für mich wie Angeben aber seis Drum
Erstmal GZ.
Ich hab gerade ma 2 80er ;D
Woher nimmst du dir die zeit?
ich kann jetzt das Classic wow nemmer sehn -_-


----------



## Loran-76 (5. Februar 2010)

omg gz zu 12 mittelmässigen hochgelvlten chars. ich für meinen teil spiele lieber wenige und die dafür vernüftig, ergo qualität vor quantität. aber jeder wie er mag, aber sich im forum mit 12 80er chars zum obst machen, gz, da hättest auch gleich schreiben können "flamt mich...".


----------



## Greuliro (5. Februar 2010)

/flame an
Mach deinen PC aus und geh mal Raus
/flame aus


----------



## sogynm (5. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich bewundere deine Ausdauer fürs questen... ich weiss nicht wieviele Chars ich auf dem Weg zur 80 schon gelöscht hab. *g
> 
> Wie lange hast du denn an den 12 (krass, wirklich) rumgebastelt?



ich spiel schon seit release
mir macht das questen einfach spaß 
ich habe versucht durch andere gebiete zu questen

aber ich glaube es folgen noch ein paar 80er
weil mit dem neuen dungeon tool hast in 5 sek ne grp


----------



## Throgan (5. Februar 2010)

10 Pro Sever und 50 Pro Account sind glaub ich möglich...


----------



## Nico2994 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja Glückwunsch...
bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.
Lustiger wäre es ja noch, wenn von den zwölf 80er, elf DKs wären.

Ich habe nur von Weltrekorden für die Zeit, die man zum leveln auf die maximal Stufe braucht gehört.


----------



## RoOniX (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...



bestimmt, wenn man pro account 50 chars haben kann. erst denken dann labern.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2010)

Also da es für so ziemlich jedne Scheiss nen Weltrekord gibt müsste man echt mal nachfragen ob man sich da eintragen lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc *UND* Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...


----------



## Xan on Fire (5. Februar 2010)

RoOniX schrieb:


> bestimmt, wenn man pro account 50 chars haben kann. erst denken dann labern.


Da steht ein UND, erst lesen, dann denkenn dann labern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (5. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die über mehrere Accounts verfügen und sich so schon massenweise 80ger hochgezogen haben, und dagegen ist 12 nur lächerlich.
Aber mal so nebenbei finde ich es sehr beachtlich, so eine Durchhaltevermögen zu besitzen, auch wenn ich es etwas extrem finde, so viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren.


----------



## Starfros (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Hallo buffed cummunity
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatte einmal ein post gelesen der hatte 49 oder 50 . Und dabei sagte er das er nicht mehr erstellen kann. Glaub auch das da was gesagt worden ist das man pro acc nur max 50 erstellen konnte.


----------



## wildrazor09 (5. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hat sich nicht irgendwer mal 36 Chars hochgespielt und Dualboxxing betrieben?


 glaub das war der ork schamie da


----------



## Fámeless (5. Februar 2010)

Nico2994 schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch...
> bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.
> Lustiger wäre es ja noch, wenn von den zwölf 80er, elf DKs wären.
> 
> Ich habe nur von Weltrekorden für die Zeit, die man zum leveln auf die maximal Stufe braucht gehört.



Bitte... BITTE lass dieses wirklich DUMME Gearscore... man kann KEINEN Eq-check mehr machen...


Mfg Fáme


----------



## Orgoron (5. Februar 2010)

WR OMG WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die echten freaks haben mindesten 3 Accounts und bei Weltrekord da brauchst du unter 100 Chars gar nicht anfangen.

Und jetzt weiche aus dem Forum Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjxx (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...


 es stimmt schon das man nur 10 char auf einem server haben kann aber auf dem acc kann man 50 haben


----------



## Grushdak (5. Februar 2010)

Habe 2 30er 3 20er - hab ich nun FullHouse?^^

*upps*


----------



## franzmann (5. Februar 2010)

Nico2994 schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch...
> bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.
> Lustiger wäre es ja noch, wenn von den zwölf 80er, elf DKs wären.
> 
> Ich habe nur von Weltrekorden für die Zeit, die man zum leveln auf die maximal Stufe braucht gehört.



sers,

so ne dumme antwort mit GS musste ja von einen hirnlosen kommen 


mfg

PS:gz zu deine 12 80er kenne jemand der zu classic zeiten 8 60er hatte der mann hatte ausdauer


----------



## Kalesia (5. Februar 2010)

wow 12 80er!!!

ICh bewundere dein NoRL /ironieoff


----------



## BossRulE (5. Februar 2010)

also ganz erhlich, wie schon einer geschrieben hat: das is ne ansage für "flamed mich!"

erstelll ich mir auf jedem deutschen server 1 dk, lvl die schnell auf 80 hoch, verzchte auf mein real life etc cc.. omg, das wären ja schon mehr als 12!^und bring se halt auch noch schnell auf en gearscore (was ein scheiß) von 4500!


flaaame off!

der 37 chars kerl hat glaub ich mittlerweile sogar die 40er marke überschritten wenn ich mich nicht irre!

EDIT: Ich erwähne mal: *DAS IST NUR EIN SPIEL*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espe89 (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist keine Leistung, wenn man mit 36 Accounts 36 Chars auf lvl 80 bringt. Es gibt was weiß ich wie viele Spieler und Account -.- Es wäre erst dann eine Leistung, wenn er auf allen 36 Accounts 50 Chars hätte. Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass man hier von einem Weltrekord sprechen darf, da es eine Grenze gibt (eben die 50 pro account). Weltrekorde sind nur dann rekorde, wenn es eine nicht definierbare Grenze gibt, die immer und immer wieder versucht zu unterbieten gilt.

Ein Beispiel für einen Rekord: Das Niveau von diesem Troll-Forum so tief zu senken, dass hier nur noch Möchtegern-Fatzkes existieren, die Müll labern. Dem Ziel ist man hier echt nahe. Konstruktive Beiträge sind echt eine Rarität geworden.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (5. Februar 2010)

Macht euch lieber mal Sorgen um eure Zukunft, und nicht ob so ein Mist überhaupt ein Weltrekord wert wäre..

Peinlich und Arm...


----------



## Selidia (5. Februar 2010)

/flame an
Mach deinen PC aus und geh mal Raus
/flame aus


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Wie nett einige doch auf den TE reagieren. Und sowas redet auch noch von RL...

Es ist verdammt nochmal seine Zeit und solange ihn keiner von euch Pappnasen bezahlt kann er damit machen was ER will.


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wie nett einige doch auf den TE reagieren. Und sowas redet auch noch von RL...


----------



## _Flare_ (5. Februar 2010)

Nico2994 schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch...
> bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.



Warum wars klar, dass soeine Antwort kommt? 

Die Antwort mit dem Multiboxer ist auch nicht ganz richtig, denn dieser hat die Chars (mindestens) in 5er Gruppen hochgelevelt ... also mindestens 5 Chars gleichzeitig - Somit sollten diese 5 als 1 Char gelten denn der Zeitaufwand war gleich.

Nein, du hast keinen Weltrekord, 12 80er sind ... viele, jedoch gibts viele Leute die ihre Chars zu Hauf auf 80 leveln und dann noch einen ... und noch einen ... und nocheinen. ^^ 

- Jedoch sind 12 80er auf verschiedenen Realms notwendig ... denn 10 pro Realm sind weniger als 12 ... spielt hier wer Alli/Horde? ^^


----------



## Eden Aurorae (5. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hat sich nicht irgendwer mal 36 Chars hochgespielt und Dualboxxing betrieben?



jup aber der hatte wahrscheinlich auch mehrere accounts... ich denke mal die frage war eher auf chars auf einem account bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber schon von mehreren mit über 10 80er gehört also denke mal weltrekord is das noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem glaub ich wenn man das nicht auf einen account bezieht dann ist bestimmt i-ein chinafarmer weltrekordhalter, weil er die meisten 80er hochgespielt hat (und verkauft hat ^^)


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...


 10 chars is vlt die grenze auf einem server aber soweit ich weis kann man bis zu 20 chars pro account haben


----------



## BossRulE (5. Februar 2010)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> 10 chars is vlt die grenze auf einem server aber soweit ich weis kann man bis zu 20 chars pro account haben



thread lesen ftw^^ wurd schoin beantwortet und steht auch im blizz forum glaub ich sogar. aber naja: 50 pro account is das limit!


----------



## Gerti (5. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wie nett einige doch auf den TE reagieren. Und sowas redet auch noch von RL...
> 
> Es ist verdammt nochmal seine Zeit und solange ihn keiner von euch Pappnasen bezahlt kann er damit machen was ER will.



Da fällt mir Barlow ein, der hatte mal was in seinem Schuken Blog gesagt. Kann es zwar nicht 1:1 Zitieren, aber der Inhalt kommt trotzdem rüber:

"Jeder der weniger DMG macht/schlechter spielt als du ist ein kacknoob und jeder, der besser ist als du ein Hartz4 Empfänger ohne RL"


----------



## Gamor (5. Februar 2010)

WOW DU BIST JA EIN ECHT TOLLER!!!1111


----------



## Andoral1990 (5. Februar 2010)

Coole sache. Ich frag mich nur was es bringt.  Es gibt doch nur 10 Klassen...  obwohl.  Ich hätte auch gern nen 2ten Druiden...  Wenn ich bedenke dass ich schon etwa 1900g für die Talentneuverteilung ausgegeben hab.



GZ zum 12 80er. Ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## Vrost (5. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung 12 80er ist der Serverdurchschnitt auf Frostwolf



12 80-er im Schnitt auf Frostwolf ? Cheater ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffelman (5. Februar 2010)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ein Typ aus China (auf Taiwanesischen Servern) 2 accs + mit 80gern voll hat (also über 100 Chars).
Allerdings denk ich mir mal, dass es nicht so gern gesehen wird solche Rekorde aufzustellen denn ab nem gewissen maße (ich denke mal ab min. 10+ Chars) muss man auch wenn man nicht raidet extrem viel spielen und wie wir alle wissen werden solche Menschen gerne als Suchtis oder ähnliches bezeichnet und darum kann sich damit niemand so wirklich rühmen.
Btt Ich denke du bist nicht der Spieler mit den meißten Chars auch wenn ich das Gegenteil nicht "Beweisen" kann.
Aber du wirst wahrscheinlich unter den Top 5% sein.


----------



## Firedragon0 (5. Februar 2010)

Wie es schon öfters beantwortet wurde:

*1 Account = 50 Chars = 10 pro Server *

DKs sind speziell zu berechnen^^

Aber mal ganz ehrlich die sache wer hat die meisten, wer hat den größten ähm höchsten, wer hat am meisten usw. Das ist alles nicht wirklich ne so dolle Sache. E-Penis getue nervt bei vielen Leuten schon und wie es schon angeschnitten wurde GS ist nicht alles ;-) Aber das wurde in div. Threads hier schon besprochen befor der nächste schreit hör auf mit dem sch.... GS.

Es wäre nett wenn eine Mod den Thread hier schließen würde, sonst gibt es nen flamethread weiter und das denke ich mal ist nicht im sinne der Personen hier.


----------



## Braamséry (5. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung...



Ich editiere ein "Heute" dazu und dann stimmt es.

Exakt!


----------



## BossRulE (5. Februar 2010)

Gamor schrieb:


> WOW DU BIST JA EIN ECHT TOLLER!!!1111



gott, wenn flame dann schon richtig!!!11einself

capslock profi


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (5. Februar 2010)

12 80er? Boah ey, da kann ich nur eines sagen: Mein herzliches Beileid.

Spinner gibts...


----------



## Gromer (5. Februar 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> /flame an
> Mach deinen PC aus und geh mal Raus
> /flame aus





Du bist ja so Cool wahnsinn sowas habt ihr das Bündel geballte Intelligenz gesehen es ist schon soweit das es Schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (5. Februar 2010)

Man hätte den Thread auch Flameresistent gestalten können... evtl :

Weltrekord?

Hallo Buffed-Community,

wolle mal wissen, ob es einen Weltrekord für WoW 80er-Chars gibt.
Ich für meinen teil, liege bei 12 Chars auf Stufe 80.

Wie stehts mit euch?


......

aber so ... naja... siehst ja, was dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (5. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich editiere ein "Heute" dazu und dann stimmt es.
> 
> Exakt!



ganz meine meinung! en 80er is mittlerweile so billig wie ne gratis CD DD




Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> 12 80er? Boah ey, da kann ich nur eines sagen: Mein herzliches Beileid.
> 
> Spinner gibts...



du gefällst mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin au der meinung das da was schief läuft!



Gromer schrieb:


> Du bist ja so Cool wahnsinn sowas habt ihr das Bündel geballte Intelligenz gesehen es ist schon sowas das es Schreiben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also soviel geballte inteliigenz hab ich auch noch net gesehn omfg... du weißt, das man solche dinge ignorieren kann? flame im flame bringt net wirklich viel!


----------



## Gromer (5. Februar 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Man hätte den Thread auch Flameresistent gestalten können... evtl :
> 
> Weltrekord?
> 
> ...





Jo nur dummgedödelte Antworten von Typen die nicht mal wissen wie ne Kastanie aussieht oder das es ne neue Bundesregierung gibt ( Seit Start von WotLK nicht mehr die sonne gesehen haben


----------



## wertzû (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Hallo buffed cummunity
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist nciht sehr viel, jmd von meiner gilde hat 15, also....
Gab mal einen multiboxer mit 38 (?)


----------



## Ixidus (5. Februar 2010)

ich versteh nicht, warum ihr hier alle flamen müsst
für jeden gibt es andere sachen in wow, die ihm spaß machen! für den einen raiden den andern pvp und der nächste levelt vielleicht nur gerne.
wenn ihr mit eurem 264er gear rumlauft werdet ihr ja auch nicht von allen seiten geflamed also hört auf, den te zu flamen!
wer schlechtes tut dem wird schlechtes widerfahren...und so


----------



## McChrystal (5. Februar 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht, warum ihr hier alle flamen müsst
> für jeden gibt es andere sachen in wow, die ihm spaß machen! für den einen raiden den andern pvp und der nächste levelt vielleicht nur gerne.
> wenn ihr mit eurem 264er gear rumlauft werdet ihr ja auch nicht von allen seiten geflamed also hört auf, den te zu flamen!


Der TE wird geflamed, weil er einen "Hab ich den längsten?-Thread" eröffnet hat...


----------



## Natar (5. Februar 2010)

na ja eigentlich hat ers dennoch nicht so verdient wies grad hier geschieht :

ich unterstelle ihm mal keine bösen absichten

sry für meine beiträge am anfang


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Der TE wird geflamed, weil er einen "Hab ich den längsten?-Thread" eröffnet hat...



Pxxxxneid ?

Wie sich einige armselige Würstchen hier hervortun und meinen sie hätten das Recht den TE für seinen Thread zu flamen. Traurigerweise die einzige Art von "Zusammenhalt" die es im WoW-Bereich zu geben scheint.


----------



## Ixidus (5. Februar 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Der TE wird geflamed, weil er einen "Hab ich den längsten?-Thread" eröffnet hat...



also ursprünglich war die frage, wie viele level80 chars der..ich nenne ihn jetzt mal ausdauerndste leveler hat
vieleicht will er nur wissen, wo er steht aber leute wie du denken meistens ja nicht so weit


----------



## Petu (5. Februar 2010)

Fámeless schrieb:


> ... man kann KEINEN Eq-check mehr machen...



Öhm habe ich etwas verpasst? Vielleicht kann mir das ja jemand etwas genauer erläutern.


----------



## Killadelphia (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Gerade ist mein 12 Char 80 Geworden.
> also jetzt hab ich 12 80er !



hätte davon gerne nen screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die edit meint:

get a life!11



.. böse edit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InsaneTheImba (5. Februar 2010)

Post mal deine Weltrekorde im Reallife ^^ 
Die würden mich viel mehr interesieren^^


----------



## Shubunki (5. Februar 2010)

/flame

GZ.. jetzt wissen wir es alle


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2010)

Nico2994 schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch...
> bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.



ich scheiß auf euern gearscore. steckt einfach ein paar gute spieler in die gruppe und die fahren mit nem gs von 4k mehr dps als so manche labertaschen mit nem gs von 5,5k. zudem, was hat der gs mit der anzahl seiner 80er zu tun? öööööhm...nix?


----------



## Staypuft (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Hallo buffed cummunity
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kauf dir reallife..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colinger (5. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine Leistung 12 80er ist der Serverdurchschnitt auf Frostwolf



Soweit mir bekannt ist kann man doch nur 10 Chars auf einen Einzigen Server besitzen oder irre ich mich da ? und 50 allgemein auf allen Servern verteilt.


----------



## Staypuft (5. Februar 2010)

jo schon nur 10..aber er kann ja 2 auf nem anderen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (5. Februar 2010)

gz zu 12 chars von denen gut keinen gut spielen kannst :-)


----------



## CKASS (5. Februar 2010)

Na gz, ich hätte keinen Bock eine Klasse mehrmals auf 80 zu zocken, Weltrekord is das aber nich...naja ich glaub ich hab den Weltrekord für die meisten gedrehten Runden in Dala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und damit ich auch noch was sinnvolles von mir gebe, 10 Chars pro Server, 1Dk pro Server und max. 50 Chars pro Account.


----------



## LRushl (5. Februar 2010)

mal ganz im ernst alle die dich flamen sind einfach nur sau doof ich find sone leistung beachtlich



und ganz im ernst muss er sich von euch idioten etwa vorschreiben lassen wie er zu spielen hatt?



ich mein wenn ich die kommentare schon lese vonwegen die haben bestimmt alle nen gearscore von unter 3500.....

omg ich hab angefangen zu spielen da konntest du noch mit t4 in bt reingehen und trotzdem manche t6 mages verblasen weil man skill brauchte



also nochmals dickes gz von mir finde ich toll wenn man sich sowas vornimmt und das dann auch erreicht^^



ich bin grade dran mit meinem mage die 100 mounts zu schaffen


----------



## Shadria (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade ist mein 12 Char 80 Geworden.
> also jetzt hab ich 12 80er !
> ...


Ähm..... ok....



sogynm schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das ein WR ?
> ...


Nein!



sogynm schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn nicht wieviele 80er hat der WR halter ?
> ...



"Xzin" hat mind. 23 Chars auf Lvl 80.... (Onkel Google weiß bestimmt mehr zu dem). Ob jemand noch mehr hat.... keine Ahnung... evtl. solltest da auch mal den Onkel Google fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (5. Februar 2010)

Jupp, 50 Chars pro Account, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Eox (5. Februar 2010)

12 80er? Eine Leistung? Mh... Nö. Früher vll mal aber jetzt nicht mehr.


Auf 80 Level ohne einmal zu sterben ist eine Leistung. Hat mein Freund geschaft.
War ein Krieger.


----------



## xerkxes (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn der TE möchte gehe ich gleich zum Bahnhofsklo und mache wegen seinem Weltrekord einen Eintrag an der "Wall of Fame".


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar auch Vier 80er aber dafür zwei Raidtaugliche das ist mir persönlich lieber als 300 80 die Grün, Grau,weiß, Blau Equipt sind und zu nix taugen außer Charakterslots belegen


----------



## ibbi (5. Februar 2010)

Nico2994 schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch...
> bestimmt hat hälfte bestimmt ein gearscore von <3500.
> Lustiger wäre es ja noch, wenn von den zwölf 80er, elf DKs wären.
> 
> Ich habe nur von Weltrekorden für die Zeit, die man zum leveln auf die maximal Stufe braucht gehört.




uhhh wieder einer mit seinem gearscore

gz an TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Gerade ist mein 12 Char 80 Geworden.
> also jetzt hab ich 12 80er !



Ehm und welche klassen? ist doch shize wenn man zb 2 mal mage lvt xD
achja und es gehen 10 pro realm und 50 auf einem acc mfg wiikend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (5. Februar 2010)

Immerhin ein Rekord dass ein Mensch nichts anderes im Leben macht, als WoW spielen.

Kennst Du noch die Stadt in der Du wohnst ?
Hast Du noch Freunde ? 

Oder haste alle bei Ebay gekauft ?

Großer Gott, vergib ihn.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Februar 2010)

Pro Realm gehen 10 und pro acc 50 chars. Das heißt wenn du auf 5 realms je 10 hast und das mit mehreren accs hast du nen rekord. Sagen wirs mal so, ein echter Suchti-Pro-Spieler schafft 1-80 in 4-5 Tagen reiner spielzeit. Die kennen jede quest, wissen wo es am meisten punkten gibt und haben zudem die erbstücke und besorgen sich den freundschaftsbonus. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob wer nen rekord hält aber es würd mich nich wundern wenn schon jemand das Acclimit erreicht hat. Bei den ganzen hardcorezockern...


----------



## The-Quila (5. Februar 2010)

was will ich mit 12 80ern o0 da hab ich ja mindestens eine klasse doppelt. ne das wär mir zu blöd. dann lieber nur 1 char mit over 9000 erfolgspunkten XD


----------



## mimaha1971 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich finde es wirklich Lustig hier zu lesen, der ein behauptet die haben einen Gs <3500, Frage woher weisst
Du das kennst du die Chars? Ich denke nicht.

Ein Anderer wieder behauptet 12 von denen Du keinen richtig spielen kannst, Frage woher weisst Du das,
hast den TE spielen sehen? Ich denke nicht.

Wenn jemand gerne Levelt und das für ihn das Grösste in dem Spiel ist warum lasst Ihr ihn das nicht tun?
Weil Ihr Raidet flamt euch doch auch keiner, und jetzt mal eine Erkenntnis die Euch vielleicht unbekannt ist,
Raiden ist nicht der einzige Sinn dieses Spiels.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> kauf dir reallife.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kauf dir Benehmen oder sag deinen Eltern sie sollen ihren Arsch mal hoch kriegen und dich erziehen....


----------



## sogynm (5. Februar 2010)

okay hat echt spaß gemacht den müll zu lesen den ihr gepostet habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


95% von euch haben keine ahnung
alle die meinen : Du hAsD kEIn ReAlIFfe 11!1! liegen falsch
Mein Notendurchschnitt war 1,4 für alle die es interessiert
ich habe eine freundin und das schon ziemlich lange
mein main (hunter) fährt fast 9k dps... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nur weil questen gefällt braucht ihr nicht über mein realife zu urteilen
wie gesagt das niveau dieses forum ist stark gesunken...


----------



## Hêksa (5. Februar 2010)

wie kann man sich nur 12 80iger machen is das nach ner zeit nich voll öde


----------



## H24Lucky (5. Februar 2010)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an den TE

Bei einigen anderen spricht der Neid !! Klar werden die 12 80iger nicht so gut equipt sein aber na und wenn er spaß am questen hat lasst ihn doch !

Zu denen die meinen er hätte zu viel Zeit den kann ich nur sagen er nutzt die Zeit zum questen welche ihr zum raiden nehmt ^^ Also eigene nase mal ordentlich anfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Februar 2010)

Hêksa schrieb:


> wie kann man sich nur 12 80iger machen is das nach ner zeit nich voll öde



Wie kann man stunden lang für die schule lernen?
Wie kann man Jahre lang ein und die selbe Sportart trainieren?
Wie kann man jeden Tag über Jahre die selbe Sendung gucken?
Wie kann man jedes Jahr die Bundesliga gucken? 
Wie kann man bei buffed posten?

Wenns ihm spass macht... Ich hab nur 1 80er hunter, und weil ich keinen bock hab mit dem zu raiden (bin zu blöde den richtig auszuspielen-.-) lvl ich mir grad ganz gemütlich nen Pala hoch.


----------



## zondrias (5. Februar 2010)

Glaub nicht das 12 Rekord sind. Ist aber ne Intressante Frage, ob sowas im Buch der Recorde steht?
Hat wer so eins zuhause zum nachblättern?

P.S Das wir das Game alle zu viel zocken ist eh klar, muß man hier nicht mehr Posten.


----------



## _Durion_ (5. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast WoW gewonnen. Es gibt für dich nichts mehr zu erreichen. Gratulation!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirtyLick (5. Februar 2010)

Hmm. Ich hab 4 80er. Einer knapp über, einer knapp unter 5k GS, Die anderen beiden.... *schweigen*

Aber ist doch irgendwie ne interessante Frage. Da doch jeder der den längsten/schwersten/dreckigsten hat irgendwo mal für 5 minuten gross rauskommt... Nochmal die Frage: Welcher Spieler hat im mom die meisten 80er auf seinem (einem, die Multiboxer mal aussen vor) Account? Das will ich wissen! Und www.internet.de wirft nix aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (5. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich bewundere deine Ausdauer fürs questen... ich weiss nicht wieviele Chars ich auf dem Weg zur 80 schon gelöscht hab. *g
> 
> Wie lange hast du denn an den 12 (krass, wirklich) rumgebastelt?



Wieso löscht man die eigentlich? Wenn ich einen Char erstelle und kein Bock mehr auf den habe, lässt man den doch idr brach liegen?


----------



## Orgoron (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> okay hat echt spaß gemacht den müll zu lesen den ihr gepostet habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo so stark sogar das manche meinen mit lächerlichen 12 Chars ihren virtuellen kleinen Freund hier präsentieren zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2010)

GZ an den Threadersteller, ich geb dir mal nen leckeren Keks mit Schokoraspeln drin! <3

Und nun darfst du deine Chars mal blau equippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (5. Februar 2010)

Ok ich hab auch Weltrekorde

Ich hab 3 mmorpgs auf einmal bestellt
ich habe 2 80er und die haben einen Namen denn es nur einmal auf meinem Server gibt °.°

sonst noch was? xD


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Februar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jo so stark sogar das manche meinen mit lächerlichen 12 Chars ihren virtuellen kleinen Freund hier präsentieren zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat doch lediglich gefragt ob es einen rekord für sowas gibt. Hier stand nirgends "boah ihr mamasöhnchennoobs guckt euch an wie geil ich bin yeah mein ding is so lang wie ne eisenbahn alter ey ich hab 12 voll krasse geile chars auf krassem 80er lvl yeah ihr noobs alter!"




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> GZ an den Threadersteller, ich geb dir mal nen leckeren Keks mit Schokoraspeln drin! <3
> 
> Und nun darfst du deine Chars mal blau equippen.
> 
> ...



Haste die gesehen? man man man muss man wenig in der hose haben das der neid so sprießt...


----------



## Kanubelkarl (5. Februar 2010)

ruf mal bei guines world recort an


----------



## Bellron (5. Februar 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Es ist keine Leistung, wenn man mit 36 Accounts 36 Chars auf lvl 80 bringt. Es gibt was weiß ich wie viele Spieler und Account -.- Es wäre erst dann eine Leistung, wenn er auf allen 36 Accounts 50 Chars hätte. Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass man hier von einem Weltrekord sprechen darf, da es eine Grenze gibt (eben die 50 pro account). Weltrekorde sind nur dann rekorde, wenn es eine nicht definierbare Grenze gibt, die immer und immer wieder versucht zu unterbieten gilt.
> 
> Ein Beispiel für einen Rekord: Das Niveau von diesem Troll-Forum so tief zu senken, dass hier nur noch Möchtegern-Fatzkes existieren, die Müll labern. Dem Ziel ist man hier echt nahe. Konstruktive Beiträge sind echt eine Rarität geworden.




Jo man wenn blödsinn nen weltrekord wert ist das das in Dirty Sanchez, wo er sich mit 103 oder 105 paintball kugeln abschießen lässt. 


peace


----------



## heyhey (5. Februar 2010)

vor einenem halben jahr war doch die meldung das einer den "erfolg" 50 chars a lvl 80 auf einem acc geknackt hatt ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Hallo buffed cummunity
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man bedenkt wie schnell man heutzutage levelt ist das nicht wirklich viel. Drei Wochen um einen auf 80 zu bekommen ist heute selbst für Neulinge kaum ein Thema. 
Mich beeindrucken da Leute die es schaffen alle Erfolge, oder zumindest > 9000 Punkte mit einem Char zu haben, mehr.


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Das Lustige ist ja, die Leute die da vom Guinessbuch reden haben es scheinbar selbst noch nicht gelesen und kennen es nur vom Hören-Sagen. Da stehen weitaus sinnlosere Dinge drin als ein paar virtuelle Chars.

Aber sowas war ja auch nicht zu erwarten, wo doch das sinnfreie Geflame darauf schliessen lässt das jene Leute nichtmal den Eröffnungspost gelesen haben.

Die Hälfte davon würde bestimmt selbst am Schulhof den Larry raushängen lassen und damit angeben, aber da dem ja nicht so ist bleibt nur im Forum zu flamen. Ist doch jeder ein HartzIV-Proll der mehr Chars als man selbst hat und jeder ein Boon der weniger hat.


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Er hat doch lediglich gefragt ob es einen rekord für sowas gibt. Hier stand nirgends "boah ihr mamasöhnchennoobs guckt euch an wie geil ich bin yeah mein ding is so lang wie ne eisenbahn alter ey ich hab 12 voll krasse geile chars auf krassem 80er lvl yeah ihr noobs alter!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh scheiße...meine freundin hat sich noch nie beschwert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: ich hab "nur" 3 80er...und einen richtigen Raidchar...DER ist dafür krass equippt :> warum sollte ich neidisch sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (5. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Leute die haben 50 80er und alle Full geared,
Das nennt man Powerleveling und Multiboxing


Btw. Ich hab einen 80er,dafür einen guten,krieg ich jetzt einen Keks?


----------



## G3nGeN (5. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> Hallo buffed cummunity
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab 24 DKs auf meinem Server. Und du denkst du hast den Rekord? 



MFG G3


----------



## Shirokun (5. Februar 2010)

Gott ist die WoW Community wieder nett... Es stellt einer eine normale Frage und 80% von den WoW (ich benutze extra mal nicht das Wort "kinder") Assis ( weil das sind sie und nichts anderes) flamen mal wieder rum...
Es haben wohl immer noch nicht alle gecheckt das es mehr als 1ne art gibt WoW zu spielen... Der eine Farmt gerne , der andere geht gerne raiden, ein anderer macht nur aus Spaß hero inis und unser TE scheint wohl gerne zu questen.
also wo ist euer Problem? Habt ihr von euren Eltern zuwenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen oder warum sucht ihr eure aumerksam keit in einem Forum wo jemanden vernünftig eine frage stellt? Naja seis drum...... dumme Menschen bleiben ebend dumm. 


So BTT


@Te erstmal GZ zu deinen 12 80er, ob es da einen Weltrekord gibt ka. Deine Leistung ist ja schon mal was =) weiter so^^
Aber ich denke das Manche wohl mehr als 12 80er habe^^


btw: Stell das nächste mal nur die Frage Und sag net erst das du jetzt x 80er hast. Auch wenn du stolz drauf bist (was du auch sein kannst meiner Meinung nach , ich hab erst 2^^), aber das erspart dir die flames von den 
Neidern die weniger haben^^

Lg

Shiro


----------



## Shadria (5. Februar 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die haben 50 80er und alle Full geared,
> Das nennt man Powerleveling und Multiboxing
> ...


...und das, was du da schreibst nennt man "erfunden" oder auch schlichtweg "Blödsinn"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (5. Februar 2010)

Weltrekord hättest du dann vl wenn du alle möglichen Charakter Slots für deinen Account mit 80er voll hast und das nicht nur auf einem Server/realmpool sondern auf allen.

hat jemand vll paar zahlen wieviele Charas pro server und pro account möglich sind? glaub 50 pro realmpool/account ich weiß es leider nicht so genau.

Auf jedenfall kannst du dann erst die frage stellen oder bei den Machn von Blizzard und Guinnes World Rekord anrufen wenn du alle slots voll hast.

gruß
Arresh.


P.s. ich find es krass, ich hab nur 1 lvl 80 und der reicht mir vollkommen XD


----------



## Löffel3000 (5. Februar 2010)

Was ein unnötiger Thread. Wow, 12 80er, Gratulation. Du besitzt kein Leben.


----------



## Legends (5. Februar 2010)

Was bringen dir 12 80er wenn du keinen davon richtig spielen kannst. 
L2P erstmal, und dann erstell dir einen zweiten char, wenns für den ersten nix mehr gibt.


----------



## Greuliro (5. Februar 2010)

/vote 4 close


----------



## meitertot (5. Februar 2010)

das ist 100 % kein weltrekord ich kenn jeman der hat 13  80


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	würde aber sein acc gehackt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo WoW-Community @ Lichking

Legends und Löffel die Paradebeispiele für den Verfall


----------



## TonyHoly (5. Februar 2010)

Kanubelkarl schrieb:


> ruf mal bei *guines world recort* an



Ruf mal bei der Sonderschule an, die vermissen dich sicher. 
Ach es geht doch nichts über einen guten Flame zum Start. 

Zum Thema:

Früher zu Classic Zeiten hätte ich wirklich Respekt vor deiner virtuellen Leistung gehabt. Damals war es, sagen wir mal unangenehm, schon einen 60er zu züchten. Speziell dann noch auf PVP-Servern.
Heutzutage ist das meiner Meinung nach keine wirklich grosse Leistung mehr, insbesondere weil es bestimmt Leute gibt welche das doppelte an 80er haben. Das ist die "Ich spiel 80er hoch und verkauf sie auf EBAY" China Gilde.

Zum Thema selbst will ich noch kurz loswerden, dass mir das leveln an WoW auch am besten gefällt. Speziell wenn man die Quest Texte noch liest (ja es gibt solche Leute) und die darin enthaltene Story mitverfolgt. Das Feeling neue Gebiete zu entdecken ist natürlich schon lange dahin, doch damals...war es grossartig! Jeder der hier den TE flamet find ich bedauernswert. Okay, ich hätte auch besseres zu tun als die Zeit für zwölf 80er zu opfern. Trotzdem scheint dies sein Hobby zu sein und wir sollten ihm seinen Spass lassen. Ich wünschte mir mein RL wäre so tollerant (insbesondere meine Lebensgefährtin), dass ich dies nebenbei noch auf die Reihe bringen würde. Dazu müsste der Tag jedoch 48h haben und die Soll-Arbeitszeit gleich bleiben. 

Ich für meinen Teil wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass beim leveln und mit deinem 9k DPS Hunter Main.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute arbeiten, krieg ich bitte ne Auszeichnung? :/


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich war heute arbeiten, krieg ich bitte ne Auszeichnung? :/



Das hier ist ein Forum für ein Computerspiel, WoW im speziellen. Hol dir deine Auszeichnung doch im Forum für Arbeit & Wirtschaft ab.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Was bringen dir 12 80er wenn du keinen davon richtig spielen kannst.
> L2P erstmal, und dann erstell dir einen zweiten char, wenns für den ersten nix mehr gibt.



Gott bist du blöd...


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Forum für ein Computerspiel, WoW im speziellen. Hol dir deine Auszeichnung doch im Forum für Arbeit & Wirtschaft ab.



Ich arbeite aber mit einem Computer >.> Und hier gibts kein Arbeit & Wirtschaftsforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Februar 2010)

Also 12 chars auf 80 sind schon viele^^ aber es gibt 10 klassen ich würd never 2 die gleichen klassen hochleveln, das find ich bescheuert oO


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und hier gibts kein Arbeit & Wirtschaftsforum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann warst du wohl vorhin am thema vorbei, um es mal.."nett" zu sagen.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wie nett einige doch auf den TE reagieren. Und sowas redet auch noch von RL...
> 
> Es ist verdammt nochmal seine Zeit und solange ihn keiner von euch Pappnasen bezahlt kann er damit machen was ER will.




wir (die arbeitende bevölkerung) zaheln für arbeitslose mit in diesem staat


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann warst du wohl vorhin am thema vorbei, um es mal.."nett" zu sagen.



Echt jetzt? Ganz im ernst? Ohne Witz? Mieeeeeser Shit :/


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (5. Februar 2010)

omg ist das hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> wir (die arbeitende bevölkerung) zaheln für arbeitslose mit in diesem staat



Sollte die 87 am Nick für dein Geburtjahr stehen dann machten deine paar euro aber kein Kraut fett. 12 80er sind seit dem Lootking nicht so dermaßen viel als das man das nur als Arbeitsloser packen würde. Für Diejenigen die seit Classic dabei sind schonmal garnicht. Er sagte er geht ned raiden, also streiche diese Zeit komplett und level stattdessen Chars hoch.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Februar 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Weltrekord hättest du dann vl wenn du alle möglichen Charakter Slots für deinen Account mit 80er voll hast und das nicht nur auf einem Server/realmpool sondern auf allen.
> 
> hat jemand vll paar zahlen wieviele Charas pro server und pro account möglich sind? glaub 50 pro realmpool/account ich weiß es leider nicht so genau.
> 
> ...



10 pro realm, 50 pro acc.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Was bringen dir 12 80er wenn du keinen davon richtig spielen kannst.
> L2P erstmal, und dann erstell dir einen zweiten char, wenns für den ersten nix mehr gibt.


Es soll Leute geben die sich nicht den Zwang durch Raiden und bestes Equip diktieren lassen wollen. Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat nur zu leveln, dann ist das wohl seine Sache oder? Das hat nichts mit L2P zu tun. Denk mal darüber nach. 
Davon ganz abgesehen bekommt heute jeder Gimp gutes Equip zusammen und das in wenigen Tagen.


Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> wir (die arbeitende bevölkerung) zaheln für arbeitslose mit in diesem staat


Ahja du scheinst wohl Hellseher zu sein was? Ich habe eine Playtime von ca. 300 Tagen in WoW gehabt. Und? Bin ich deswegen jemand der dir auf der Tasche liegt? Nein, wohl eher nicht. Ich gehe wahrscheinlich schon länger arbeiten als du überhaupt alt bist. Da musst du erst mal hinkommen, dann können wir weitereden. Solche Pappnasen wie dich kann ich überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## ThoroNethersturm (5. Februar 2010)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> wir (die arbeitende bevölkerung) zaheln für arbeitslose mit in diesem staat




Habe das Gefühl andere als immer nur die Arbeitslosen zu finanzieren ... *immer her mit den Diäten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

Junge Junge, der Thread hier ist ein toller Beweis für die Verblödung Deutschlands. *Daumen hoch*

Schließt am Besten ein Bündniss: "RL - Flamer und Gearscore Freiheitskämpfer".

Ja, das dürfte passen.


Dieser Thread, bzw. seine Antworten sind ein Armutszeugnis. Ich frage mich, wie diverse Leute sich da nicht für schämen sowas zu schreiben. Aber in Schubladen denken, war schon immer des Deutschen stärke.


Aber wiegesagt, will euch nicht weiter dabei stören den TE "in der Luft zu zerfleischen".


----------



## EisblockError (5. Februar 2010)

Den WR hat so nen Chinafarmer, der hat schon 30 Chars auf 80 gespielt.

Teilweise zum verkauf oder Plevel


----------



## schumii (5. Februar 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man pro Acc und Server nur 10 Chars haben kann...



man kann pro acc 50 chars haben... pro server aber nur 10


----------



## sedonium (5. Februar 2010)

Also pro server darf man nur 10 Chars haben, wann

der erste 10 Chars auf 80 gebracht hat lässt sich schwer herausfinden,

ein Achievment in der Richtung wäre mal cool ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Februar 2010)

wenn man statt raiden lvln geht, kann man doch alle 2 wochn nen neuen 80er habn...


----------



## Visssion (6. Februar 2010)

möp es gibt ja wohl viel mehr leute die 12 chars haben dadurch haste doch nich gleich nen weltrekord omg xD


----------



## Palduron (6. Februar 2010)

was will man bitte mit 12 80ern ?!? hast du die zeit dennen alle gutes eq zu beschaffen? 
mal ein tipp..fokusiere dich auf einen und mache mit dem pve oder pvp je nach bedürfnis.

vote for /close


----------

